# Is there money in small engines?



## MRHP (Dec 9, 2007)

I have been a mechanic for twenty years. I have worked at car dealers and independent shops working on transmissions and general repair.I'm work at a caterpillar dealer now.I should have started twenty years ago working O n heavy equipment . I'm looking for something when I get into My 50's. I Was wondering If you can make good money working on small engines?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Depending on your location and ability, I could say you can make a living doing this kind of work, but don't expect to get rich.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I find its best as a side job, well atleast for me because technicaly im not old enough to work at 15. But I find jobs fixing power equipment for my neighbors and can make good money.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

best way to do it if you ask me and check out what you got around your town for competition, and beat thier labor prices for awhile, get some good rep around your town. And I really think there is good money in small engine repair because you got to think of it this way, people will ALWAYS need a lawn mower fixed, just like people always need to buy food. Just all depends on how you go through with it. I've been pondering the idea of opening my own shop, but I don't think I'd be able to afford the licenses and all the special tools and what not


----------

